
To beat porch thieves, Amazon slips packages in car trunks - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-autos/to-beat-porch-thieves-amazon-slips-packages-in-car-trunks-idUSKBN1HV17S
======
WheelsAtLarge
Amazon is trying a lot of different ideas to deliver packages but the simplest
one is just for them to sponsor some kind of package box that can be locked
and unlocked by delivery people. I can see a situation where they create a
delivery box that cost maybe 50 bucks and they discount part of the delivery
cost if it's available at the delivery address. What's so hard about that?
Yes, I understand that these boxes can't be placed everywhere but there are a
lot of places where they would fit. And they would go a long way towards
preventing package theft.

